# Trend Report: Bowtie Blouses



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2008)

> Of all the seventies relics that were dusted off for this season (disco glam jumpsuits, jeans that are both high-waisted and wide-leg, and Lauren Hutton-style safari chic, for example) weâ€™ve noticed that one subtle piece is currently enthralling celebrities and tastemakers alikeâ€”the bowtie blouse.
> 
> 
> The softly romantic shirt turned up in totally different variations on the Spring 08 runways, which means thereâ€™s surely a blouse for anyoneâ€™s style. At Marc by Marc Jacobs, the neck-tie top was paired with a button-festooned skirt or with brightly-colored Brady Bunch-ish pantsuits (worn with matching hats, no lessâ€”groovy!). Anna Sui balanced the inherent femininity of pretty print bowtie blouses by showing them with menswear-influenced trousers and blazers. Even Roberto Cavalli showed an affinity for necks, as he presented a haute hippie seventies-style skinny suit with a sheer blouse that tied at the throat.
> ...


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 3, 2008)

Yes, Rachel Bilson looks adorable and Michelle Trachtenberg too!


----------



## niksaki (May 4, 2008)

i have been seeing a lot of these in target over here lately, there is an off white/cream/peachy one with black polka dots etc that i think i may buy its cute would look gorgeous with jeans and boots


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 4, 2008)

Michelles looks the best but then again, you can't even really see it. lol


----------



## daer0n (May 4, 2008)

Love them!! they are so nice! Thanks for posting Shaundra!


----------



## Anthea (May 4, 2008)

I like the bow tie blouses that sit lower on the neckline.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, Rachel Bilson looks adorable and Michelle Trachtenberg too!



Yeah, I really like Michelle Trachtenberg's look, too. I've always thought she was pretty...


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2008)

I agree with anthea, I've never seen ones that sit lower on the bust like that, they look really nice! I'm not sure I could carry off one of the higher necked ones, they draw too much attention to that area and I'm not sure how I Feel about my neck, LOL


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2008)

The lower ones look pretty. I totally agree with Rosie, if you're well endowed in the bust area, having a high neckline just highlights the boobs, not always a good look!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 5, 2008)

i have a shirt (white one) like that (and several that i add a scarf so it looks like that too), but i tend to use them for the days i do the whole lolita look.


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

i like this trend, although i only have one in my closet.


----------

